# A Tall Order for Ecommerce Platform...



## johnb554 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello T-Shirt Friends. 

I own a small sign/graphic shop in Canada. We also do T shirts (Vinyl Cut Heat Transfers, Sublimation & Digital Printed & contour Cut Heat Transfers)

I want to finally get the business online, to push the shirts a bit more and hopefully provide a better and easier experience for our clients. 

I am in search of a hosted ecommerce platform that is easy to set up, affordable, yet has these features that I need, or potentially some ideas from you guys on how to get around them with systems you know of. 

I want to categorize customizable shirts into 2 main categories. Sublimation, and heat transfer. HOWEVER.... I want the ecommerce site to be able to calculate the price for an item based on if its a HTV cuttable one, two or three color design, OR if it is a FULL COLOR printed and contour cut transfer. We all have experience in this I assume, however thinking from the eyes of the customer, they may have a logo that is multiple colors, but they want it printed on a shirt say in only white on black. I would like them to be able to upload their design, and simplify it to one color, or two colors etc, so that it becomes a "cuttable" design, OR I want them to be able to upload a jpeg lets say, of a full color logo, and choose the "full color" option and we would then print it, contour cut it, and transfer it, and that would be in its own little price bracket. 

Is there anything that can do this? Or are there any ways we can get around this rock in the road? I understand this question may have been asked before, but I have been researching day in and day out, and cant find a solution as of yet. 

One website I did find, is tshirtelephant.com, and their system seems to handle the transition between solid colors, or full color designs, and offers the flexibility of editing the uploaded images, just in the way that I want to do. Does anyone know potentially which platform they are using?

Aditionally, if the platform I end up picking in the end allows me to sell decals, banners, posters, and other customizable items, that would also be super cool, as we make these all in house as well.

I am willing to spend some money on this, but not thousands at the moment as I cannot afford it. But somewhere along the lines of ~$500 to start, or ~100/month would be more than doable for me. 

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think.. not sure though, that the theme on tshirtelephant is 
Nivo - Responsive Multi-Purpose Business Joomla Theme
Sale page here

```
https://themeforest.net/item/nivo-responsive-multipurpose-joomla-theme/19249726
```
How it would work is you build a site then buy or have made an application or plugin (same thing just different lingo for different web software) that is suitable with the software that you used to make your site

I used these words in a google search that would find a tshirt designer software to match the type of site I think the elephant site uses

t-shirt design module joomla

and found this... I have not looked at it I will leave you to do that to see if it has the options to do as you need

```
https://www.productsdesigner.com/inkybay/
```
Keep searching till you find what you need


----------



## puw (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking at inkybay & I know little about what's involved in such an app, it's expensive IMHO when you look at the restrictions for buying a single license, and then moving on to the Shopify plugin, wow, for all the reasons you'd want this app the basic plan/price is so restrictive. That's the neg part.

The poz bit is it looks a great app whether mixed in with Shopify or you've to encompass it in your site yourslef. Based on the high figures I saw, I'm not sure I'd want a quote for them to build me a site etc, based on the showcases.

Either way, this looks like an app for when you're fully up and runing and have production teams and suppliers etc all in hand and a good customer base to support such an investment, not for when you're just starting out with a few designs.


----------

